# Soon to be vivarium =oD updated 6/4/07



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... %3AIT&rd=1

..... I'll update


EDIT: updated scroll down :wink:
Edit #2: Bottom Page 3 for updated pics 9/16/06


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats not too bad a deal!! Nice!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Very nice, you just made a great deal! 
Anyone watching that show? Lets make a deal? Love it!


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

looks nice.

and looks like you got it nice and cheap aswell.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Very nice, you just made a great deal!
> Anyone watching that show? Lets make a deal? Love it!


I watch "Deal, or No Deal"


Thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

oops, thats the name of the game. Im thinking of another older show.


----------



## mnchartier (May 9, 2005)

Great deal, I love the bow front tanks, I have 3 of them right now. I got my 72 gal on ebay for 250 with everything also.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

great tank! i am looking forward to your creative process :wink: Keep us posted on how the construction goes


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

I have that exact same tank! Right now it has freshwater fish in it, but I am giving those away this week since I'll be moving this month. I hope to turn it into a dart viv as soon as I have the space and money. Keep us posted!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Nice find Frank! What's going to end up in there?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Not sure yet, Dane. I am in the planning stages.. I did a little false bottom work over the weekend. I have some driftwood and a nice rock that I plan to use. 
I want to choose a frog that will be good in a group, somewhat bold, and a species that likes moving water  preferably thumbnail. I want this to be a nice display vivarium since its goin in my living room. 

Theres like a million thoughts goin through my head about this vivarium.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Frank H said:


> I want to choose a frog that will be good in a group, somewhat bold, and a species that likes moving water  preferably thumbnail.


Now Im thinking 'Where can I find me some red Galactonotus


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Wait for Patrick to have some, he's got tads but everyone else is out. I've been hunting for the past couple months and have just now had luck in our classifides. If I see any I'll pass the info your way because I think my girlfriend just put my frog expences on hold :x


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

False bottom

















Under the false bottom I made a little chamber to keep debris away from the waterpump. You can see the pump access whole. If ever needed-Ill have to move some substrate to get to the pumps, but not all of it.









All screened up, I used No-see-um screen.









the rock foamed in, and the driftwood. The wood was labeled "african root" at a local pet store. Its really heavy and dence, and should last, I hope.









Shot from top with coco siliconed in place.








and you can see the shoreline for the left side, Im planning a small pool with still water. The waterfall is on the right side dripping down and off the rock.









Im waiting on a tropical package from Ken, Peace of the Tropics, and will post pics after it arives.

Thanks for your intestest. Suggestions/comments welcome.

frank


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Very nice, can't wait to see the finished product............
Branden


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Frank H said:


> False bottom


That's not a false bottom, that's an engineering marvel...


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

...lol Catfur.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

ok, I still need to take a good overall shot of the vivarium planted. 

Heres 2 shots of the galacts.. The orange is the same color, the difference in the picture is from the power compact lighting- no flash.

















And I have a question about this plant. Anyone know where it should be planted? I have dryer spots and wetter spots. I dont know anything about this plant except its the only plant in the vivarium thats not rooting yet. Doesnt look to be dieing but hasnt had any growth. I have it in a pretty wet part of the substrate. Would this do better in dry soil? or boggy?












Thanks 
Frank


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

what is it?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Khamul1of9 said:


> what is it?


I dont know


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Where did you get it from?

It also looks like you have some Dischidia hirsuta "Red Leaf" (only red in certain conditions) there to the left of the unidentified plant. Cool!!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I got all the plants from Ken at Peace of the Tropics. I got a couple tropical packages and a few broms. They were all labled but I dont remember which tag goes with this plant.
I think the leaf your talking about, Frogtofall, is from a begonia thalmae(sp?). but I could be wrong.


----------



## PickingRice484 (Sep 21, 2005)

Can we see a full pic of the vivarium


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I second that idea ! 







TODD


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Gladly 8) 























































Tell me what you think!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm jealous. Thats one nice viv you got there.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Very nice Frank!!!



TODD


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice tank!!!! Frogs can't get bored in there.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Very nice! Probably a dumb question but I'm guessing the screen is to prevent tadpoles or whatever from going through the eggcrate into the cave the false bottom creates? Did you then simply put gravel or whatever substrate you wanted in the pond over that?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank H said:


> I got all the plants from Ken at Peace of the Tropics. I got a couple tropical packages and a few broms. They were all labled but I dont remember which tag goes with this plant.
> I think the leaf your talking about, Frogtofall, is from a begonia thalmae(sp?). but I could be wrong.


No, the one I'm talking about is to the immediate left at about 7 'o clock.

This...










Here's mine...









Here's when it was red...


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I dont see your pics, Frogtofall, but I know what plant your talking about now.. I just got that tiny clipping, with 2 leafs. Hope it does good there.

Thanks for the compliments  

Frank


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Dendrobait said:


> Very nice! Probably a dumb question but I'm guessing the screen is to prevent tadpoles or whatever from going through the eggcrate into the cave the false bottom creates? Did you then simply put gravel or whatever substrate you wanted in the pond over that?


Yep, the screen is to keep the substrait and inhibitants from going under the false bottom... Yep again, just cover it with rocks and in the high and dry spots I added dirt(forest bed mixed with coco husks fiber.)


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

Frank H

How did you get such clean cutts on the egg crate? I am having a real hard time cutting it right now and you have about the most elaborate false bottom I have seen.

Thanks, Troy


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Wire cutters. I tried a serated knife at first and it works ok, but any kind of snips will work better. I used some short scissors once and they worked good. 

My cutters look like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/5-Flush-Cutter-Plie ... dZViewItem

Thanks! and good luck.

Frank


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Couple up to date pics:

























Enjoy


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It looks great. Post another frontal for us please.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks, the camera died as I was taking pictures. Its charging now. I will have more pics up as soon as its charged and I get busy.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

These are the best of many, Im using a $50 refurbed casio exilim. Its not the best camera for close ups, but works great for its size and price. I wish to one day have a camera that I can take nice close ups with. 
Enjoy,
Frank


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Galacs and leaflitter, thats the way to do it!! Nice tank.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The most shocking thing about this viv is that your galacts are out in the open. Hahaha.

Nice looking viv man. The moss up top really came in nice.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you.

Thank you, these guys are out everyday. I see all 5 most of the time.


----------



## fishfry (Aug 20, 2006)

What kind of leaves did you use in the leaf litter? The tank looks great!!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Those are oak leaves. I got them from Dane at http://www.junglebox.net .

Thanks 8)


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Catfur said:


> Frank H said:
> 
> 
> > False bottom
> ...


I thought it was the new school they're building! :lol:


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok, some broms have passed away, some plants as well.. A bunch of mold is growing on the background in the wet spots. There are scales on the broms. Oh well.. heres some updated pics..

























However I am noticing one of the galacts calling. At least I see him, I dont hear anything, but I see his throat expanding for 20 seconds at a time.  

Frank


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Cool! How did you mount those bigger broms?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice tank!!


----------



## gaboon (Dec 22, 2006)

Awesome setup, what mosses do you have in there?


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Sweet Deal, and nice layout. This probably the number one vivarium I have ever seen so far online and in person! Nice layout, easy to view frogs, and can still allow for the frogs to feel like they are in their natural habitat. AMAZING! Man, I am just amazed how nice it turned out!

PS Another Crazy frog avatar, love him...


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Please tell me that you're just cleaning the glass for these pix, and not that your tank is always so condensation free. That might make me cry.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

William, I mounted the broms by just shuving the stolen in the background, usually finding a hole in the driftwood that holds it good, or sometimes just pushing it straight in the foam.

Thanks Ceasar!

Thanks Gaboon, I put sphagnum moss from a seller on here in the plants classifieds and I put java moss. There is a 3rd kind growing and its some kind of carpet moss. But that is being taken over by this mold stuff.

Thank you very much Monopolybag!

Sledder, I have 2 fans mounted in the rear top and have them running most of the time. Humidity stays over 80 on the ground. They are 1.5 inch 12v fans, running on 4.5 volts to keep the noise down. Both fans face up and out of the viv. Honestly when these last pictures were taken, It had been over a week since the last cleaning of the glass. I noticed all the frogs out so I grabbed the camera.

Today I noticed some aggresiveness! I thought galacts were a group frog. Well today I saw one frog ontop of another and pinning it down pretty agresively. I opened the lid and they didnt stop. I had to litterally split them up with my hands! 
I assume they are getting to breeding age now (1.5 years approx)
WOuld males or females wrestle?


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

*sparring galacts*

Frank,

In the last few weeks all my galacts have laid eggs. This is the season for them, I have always experienced a few months of heavy egg laying and almost no activity for the rest of the year. 

There will be an increased amount of activity in your group, instead of the usual hanging up in the corner of the tank. You will see wrestling and pinning and chasing all around the tank, these are good signs you have both sexes. Usually after a day or two of this increased activity you will end up with eggs. All my galacts prefer to lay in film canisters over huts. I offer both sites and occaisonally eggs are laid in leaf litter. If you find eggs set them up in a shoe box with high humidity and keep them in the dark or dim light. I put the film canisters in a shallow cup with moss on either side to keep the canister from rolling around. Then I float the cup in the shoebox filled with 1/2" of tadpole tea, put on the lid and set on shelf. The eggs may look grey and unfertilized but wait, don't throw out any galact eggs because the appear bad. They don't show the same stages as luecs, azureus, tincts, etc. Best to set up all eggs you find as fertile. If they are bad you'll know when they start to rot. The call is a low buzz much like tincts and azureus, you may not be able to hear it if you have fans going and the tank is got a solid top. 

Hope this helps
ERic


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Eric, that was great advice! After your post, I added some film canisters on the floor of the viv. I found some eggs inside a black film cannister! They are almost white. I will set them up just how you said, Thanks for the awesome post, Eric, that helped a lot!

Frank


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Rear top? Wouldn't you want the fans at the front?

I have one large computer fan, it is also at the rear top but it doesn't do much for my glass...just makes the background dry and water condense on the glass and then run down to the substrate. Praps I need more ventilation.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Seems to work pretty good for me. Ya, maybe you need some more air movement.


----------

